# Lover Finds Dead Cat Beneath Fat Woman?s Bottom



## TSC (Aug 13, 2011)

> AMANDA Simmons, aka Mandy Mountain, of Charleston, West Virginia, weighs 55stones. She says that when her lover went to inspect her chub at close quarters he spotted a cat (avoid obvious joke ? ed). The cat was dead. Mandy had sat on it.
> 
> Says Mandy, 25:
> 
> ...











This is something I thought would only be out of a Looney Toons cartoon.


----------



## Vynjira (Aug 13, 2011)

It also isn't true.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't even know who would go down on that.


----------



## dymlos (Aug 13, 2011)

I'll be completely honest...

That's f$%$ing disgusting.  I feel bad for who ever gets face sat by her....


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 13, 2011)

> That woman can get a boyfriend but I can't


----------



## Coteaz (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't care if the story is true or not - that picture is absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Clouds Of Napalm (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't want to touch this one. Or her. Or the cat.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 13, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> I don't even know who would go down on that.



Someone has in her lifetime. That enough is terrifying.


----------



## Bishop (Aug 13, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> I don't care if the story is true or not - that picture is absolutely disgusting.


Say that after 7 shots of Jack Daniel's :ho


----------



## Coteaz (Aug 13, 2011)

Bishop said:


> Say that after 7 shots of Jack Daniel's :ho


That's why I have a wingman to slap sense into me before shit happens.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 13, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> I don't care if the story is true or not - that picture is absolutely disgusting.



True that... I mean, I like a little meat on the bones of my women, but fucking jesus....


----------



## Stunna (Aug 13, 2011)

Don't open the spoiler.


----------



## Bishop (Aug 13, 2011)

She's only 25 years old  I'd think it'd take time for her to get that huge, but obviously she has talent.:ho


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 13, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> That's why I have a wingman to slap sense into me before shit happens.



You should hopefully have a 2nd wingman as backup in case the 1st one is too fucked up to slap sense into you at that time.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 13, 2011)

Bishop said:


> She's only 25 years old  I'd think it'd take time for her to get that huge, but obviously she has talent.:ho



Or maybe she's just trying to get some world record as the world's heaviest woman....



Stunna said:


> Don't open the spoiler.



I already did....


----------



## Bishop (Aug 13, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> You should hopefully have a 2nd wingman as backup in case the 1st one is too fucked up to slap sense into you at that time.



With that big gal, he'll need a Platoon; otherwise it might turn into a foursome or all you can love session. :ho


----------



## Coteaz (Aug 13, 2011)

Bishop, why you putting these images in my head? 

Just need to keep my harpoon close at hand. Whales hate harpoons.


----------



## Bishop (Aug 13, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> Bishop, why you putting these images in my head?



You know you want here, she must have some volcanic hot place for you and your pals Plus your 6'6, you guys can have an event; instead of when east meets west: "When Tall meets Wide" :ho


----------



## Garfield (Aug 13, 2011)

With all those curvy contours, I wouldn't be able to locate a pussy even with GPS coordinates specified down to a mm


----------



## Vynjira (Aug 13, 2011)

Bishop said:


> You know you want here, she must have some volcanic hot place for you and your pals Plus your 6'6, you guys can have an event; instead of when east meets west: "When Tall meets Wide" :ho


"Worlds collide as Tall meets Wide" The epic 12 hour journey...


----------



## Kaitlyn (Aug 13, 2011)

What does it take to get this lady to admit that she has a huge weight problem?! Is killing an innocent kitten enough


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 13, 2011)

The things I would do.


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm all turned on now.


----------



## Fran (Aug 13, 2011)

LET ME SMANG IT BABY SMASH IT AND BANG.


----------



## Ultimania (Aug 13, 2011)

What I have seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## Coteaz (Aug 13, 2011)

Kaitlyn said:


> What does it take to get this lady to admit that she has a huge weight problem?! Is killing an innocent kitten enough


Nothing can get through to these whales. Too much blubber.


----------



## Kei (Aug 13, 2011)

So wait...He was going down on that thing ??? Down on her...


----------



## hustler's ambition (Aug 13, 2011)

And all of you men in here frontin' know after a few shots of alcohol and weed you'd hit it.


----------



## Bishop (Aug 13, 2011)

Nesha said:


> And all of you men in here frontin' know after a few shots of alcohol and weed you'd hit it.



Alcohol and weed? After two cups of Welch's Grape juice I'm down for whatever


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 13, 2011)

Who parked their van in front of the lady in the picture?


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Aug 13, 2011)

I'd smash.


----------



## abcd (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Mintaka (Aug 14, 2011)

Did she eat it afterword?

Also my bullshit senses are tingling.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 14, 2011)

Thar she blows! 

The mighty White Whale!


...AAARRRRGGGHHHH!!!


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 14, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Thar she blows!
> 
> The mighty White Whale!
> 
> ...


A tsunami warning has been issued for the entire east coast of america.......


----------



## Crona (Aug 14, 2011)

Her neighbors must be pissed.


----------



## kyrax12 (Aug 14, 2011)

Lol to all the people that said you would smash... good luck finding an open pathway to her pussy.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Aug 14, 2011)

Kill it with fire.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yuck, wtf man !? She probably has titties on her back as well.


----------



## Zephyr (Aug 14, 2011)

Is... is she wearing anything on the bottom in the picture?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 14, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> A tsunami warning has been issued for the entire east coast of america.......



and an earthquake for all of Western Europe.


----------



## impersonal (Aug 14, 2011)

Vynjira said:


> It also isn't true.



/thread

No serious/trustworthy source is reporting it. Wait until some shit journal like the sun confirms it.


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 14, 2011)

Well that picture was certainly a disturbing way to wake me up in the morning.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm not seeing any pictures for this thread.


----------



## T4R0K (Aug 14, 2011)

WHY DID I CLICK THE SPOILER ????????

I can't unsee. !!  Nevermind the story being fake or real, it's just ewwwwww !!!

I love BBWs, but this is waaaaaayyyy beyond what I can tolerate !


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 14, 2011)

Man the harpoons


----------



## tinhamodic (Aug 14, 2011)

Damn, spoiler is the bride of the X-Men's "Blob"


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 14, 2011)

I'd hit that. With a motherfucking plane.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 14, 2011)

The cat was getting more than the guy.
Also you now know what fat is.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 14, 2011)

adee said:


> With all those curvy contours, I wouldn't be able to locate a pussy even with GPS coordinates specified down to a mm



im fucking sealed, so i can't rep.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 14, 2011)

-insert gravitational pull being a threat to national security joke here-


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Aug 14, 2011)

The whole article and picture combo is really disgusting, but the way that the mass woman in the interview was so indifferent to the fact that she forcefully imploded her neighbour's pet beneath her belly as she was about to have sex with her boyfriend.

"Oh no, poor Mr. Tibbles!"

Fucking Bitch


----------



## Ceria (Aug 14, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> I'd hit that. With a motherfucking plane.



someone will have to hit that with a forklift someday.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 14, 2011)

An US article using third world country measurements. No one sees anything wrong with that?


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Aug 14, 2011)

Well thanks for the nightmares...

I hope if this is true, that the cat at least has good help in the afterlife.


----------



## TSC (Aug 14, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> An US article using third world country measurements. No one sees anything wrong with that?



The link came form a UK source.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 14, 2011)

I.... I don't even....


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 14, 2011)

Who let Shamu loose from Seaworld?


----------



## Ceria (Aug 14, 2011)

who let shamu have a boyfriend?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 14, 2011)

Going to assume this is fake and wipe it from my memory.


----------



## kazuri (Aug 14, 2011)

Why would they report this to any news organizations..?


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Aug 14, 2011)

kyrax12 said:


> Lol to all the people that said you would smash... good luck finding an open pathway to her pussy.



9/10 Whoever's fucking her was just having sex with one of her folds anyway.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 14, 2011)

Pussy killing pussy.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Aug 14, 2011)

This story has to be fake. Who the hell would date THAT?! Ewwwww! She's Jabba the hut!


----------



## Sophie (Aug 14, 2011)

I call this bullshit. How can a person have a cat stuck up their ass and not know? O.o

Also does she not have to take a shit at some point? 

It's obvious she would of known. She is just some nutcase...


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 14, 2011)

Now that's a whopper.


----------



## Redshadow49 (Aug 14, 2011)

I just want to know how that 40 dollar office chair is supporting her weight.  I broke one of those once and decided to invest in a better chair.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 14, 2011)

That could feed an asian family for a year.


----------



## JellyButter (Aug 14, 2011)

More cushion for the pushin


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 14, 2011)

What disgusts me about this story is not that someone sat on a cat, but that someone was going to have sex with that...obscene monstrosity.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Aug 14, 2011)

Brotha Goobuji said:


> 9/10 Whoever's fucking her was just having sex with one of her folds anyway.



:rofl

I still say for all of the men in this thread fronting: After a few shots of Ciroc and a few blunts, you *all *would fuck her!


----------



## Ultra (Aug 14, 2011)

I'd hit it.













































With my car in case I had to crash into something.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 14, 2011)

UltraDoots said:


> I'd hit it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More like your car hitting a brick wall and exploding, causing both of you to die right then and there...


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 14, 2011)

Large&Lovely


----------



## hustler's ambition (Aug 14, 2011)

UltraDoots said:


> I'd hit it.


----------



## dummy plug (Aug 15, 2011)

fuck he was going down on her and i just had to see that pic, good grief


----------



## Rima (Aug 15, 2011)

It looks fake.


----------



## DarkSpring (Aug 16, 2011)

That's great if the story was true. That's stuff that really you only can joke about..but to hear it actually happening is golden


----------



## Kei (Aug 16, 2011)

Nesha said:


>



After all that, I'd go lezzy for her for a second.... I think


----------



## Ceria (Aug 16, 2011)

dummy plug said:


> fuck he was going down on her and i just had to see that pic, good grief



he probably needed scuba gear and a miners helmet just to reach it.


----------



## T4R0K (Aug 16, 2011)

Ceria said:


> he probably needed scuba gear and a miners helmet just to reach it.



I'd say, it's a wonder he didn't find MORE than just a dead cat... Like, a skeleton of a previous lover.

Well, i'm not gonna joke about fat people getting sex. I'm decent looking, and get far less pussy than people who're fatter than me...


----------



## FLUFFY G (Aug 16, 2011)

THAR SHE BLOWS!!!


----------



## Masa (Aug 16, 2011)

Nesha said:


> :rofl
> 
> I still say for all of the men in this thread fronting: After a few shots of Ciroc and a few blunts, you *all *would fuck her!



They might try, but most lack the 4 foot prehensile penis required to penetrate the whale's thick layer of blubber.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

>mfw I saw the woman



Jesus help me


----------



## Sarry (Aug 16, 2011)

After the seeing the Krokodil's pictures, i thought i'd never get disgusted as badly. Then I saw the picture in the OP. That's one disgusting looking chick...>_>


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 16, 2011)

To be honest she's not that much bad looking in the face, it's just that she's so.... FAT. I mean, she'd probably look like a beautiful girl if she were down to a size 10.


----------



## JellyButter (Aug 16, 2011)

Sounds like something i watched on Hoarders.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Aug 16, 2011)

Masa said:


> They might try, but most lack the 4 foot prehensile penis required to penetrate the whale's thick layer of blubber.



What man needs a 4ft. penis when he has his arms?


----------



## Ceria (Aug 16, 2011)

FLUFFY G said:


> THAR SHE BLOWS!!!



moby rarely gets dick big enough to find her.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Aug 16, 2011)

Why is this in the News section? How is it news?

but disregarding that; poor cat, victim to -- what I guess was an over weight woman, I don't know what stones is >.>


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 16, 2011)

I would fuck her if she was 500 pounds skinnier.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 17, 2011)

I wonder how people are attracted to something like this.

But I can truly understand other fetishes, besides necrophilia.


----------



## Soul (Aug 17, 2011)

That's sick.
And by that, I mean the boyfriend of that... girl.


----------



## abcd (Aug 17, 2011)

Good thing the guy dint get lst in the maze.... It would have taken him years to get out of there


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2011)

And I thought they smelled back on the outside.


----------



## Kei (Aug 17, 2011)

Red Queen said:


> I wonder how people are attracted to something like this.
> 
> But I can truly understand other fetishes, besides necrophilia.



I think its a fat fetish, which is weird to me


----------



## Jesus (Aug 17, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> I think its a fat fetish, which is weird to me



Our ancestors had it 



She would probably have been revered as a living goddess back then.


----------



## Perseverance (Aug 17, 2011)

I bet she knew the cat was under her (how the hell can you not..) but just couldn't be fucked to stop crushing and getting comfy.


----------



## Coteaz (Aug 17, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> >mfw I saw the woman
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus help me


God can't help you now


----------



## Tandaradei (Aug 18, 2011)

"I think she's hot"​


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 19, 2011)

She didn't know it was her cat, her original idea was that she thought for a minute she had the hairiest pussy alive.


----------



## xpeed (Aug 19, 2011)

That's one pussy you don't want to eat.  

WTF?    I hate cats but even this makes me feel sorry for it.


----------



## InFam0us (Aug 19, 2011)

I bet he takes 15 oxygen masks with him every time he goes down on her.


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Aug 19, 2011)

I just threw up in my mouth, that poor animal.


----------



## AeroNin (Aug 19, 2011)

Damn, did else anyone see the porn right next to the article.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 20, 2011)

Who in God's name would "go down" on that? Also from the whole "My boyfriend was *going down* on me" I figured she was a chavette for some reason.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 20, 2011)

Second story about a fat woman I've ready today and been totally disgusted.

I had a cat who died too. Glad it wasn't under this fat broad.


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Aug 20, 2011)

Honey, I am going to put that pic in my iPod Touch. So, when
I have the urge to overindulge, I can look at that and 
walk away from that cupcake.


----------

